# First ever villagers?



## lapras (Jul 8, 2015)

Do you still remember the villagers from the first game you ever had? Mine was Wild World, and I remember having Peanut, Pecan, Goldie, and Bones.


----------



## milkyi (Jul 8, 2015)

In the Original GC the only one I remember having was Olivia :I


----------



## Hide (Jul 8, 2015)

The villager I really liked was Bob and Portia from the first game I got Dōbutsu no Mori e+/Animal Forest on the gamecube.


----------



## KymPerson (Jul 8, 2015)

Wild World, I remember Whitney and Caesar. Loved Whitney from the beginning, since wolves are my favorite animals


----------



## punyparker (Jul 8, 2015)

mitzi and tangy were both in my gc version
also limberg? and somehow he ended up in my new leaf version until i kicked him out haha


----------



## Beige (Jul 9, 2015)

in wild world i had elvis, jeremiah, lily, melba, tangy, curly, goose and mallary in like 2007? i can even remember where there houses were roughly.  makes me so nostalgic!


----------



## Brobasaur (Jul 9, 2015)

The only ones I remember were Derwin and Hugh. I was always sad that I could never get a lion in my town.


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 9, 2015)

Mitzi was in my first town ever on the gamecube... Along with a purple hippo and some pig I think named Curly? I didn't like either of them.. But I had fang/wolfgang and purrl and cube... Omg cube is so adorable <3


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 9, 2015)

I remember Freya, Twiggy, and Blaire from the game cube version.


----------



## nue (Jul 9, 2015)

I didn't play any previous Animal Crossing games woops, so I only remember my first ever New Leaf ones. 
I remember Drago, Bunnie, Bud, and Annalise


----------



## Fiddle (Jul 9, 2015)

Margie was my first villager, I love her <3


----------



## pepperini (Jul 9, 2015)

Holy moly it's been a LONG, LONG time since I started playing animal crossing and since I've had quite a few towns, even on the gamecube version...the first ones that I remember as a child are gaston, cobb, cesar, mallary, cleo, vesta, bubbles, biff. i'm restarting my gc town, but i do remember that i had leonardo, puddles, cleo, friga, and a couple of others--it brings back good memories.


----------



## quartztho (Jul 10, 2015)

I had Mitzi, Wendy, Peanut and Caesar! *flashback to me years ago with my grey, almost broken DS*


----------



## Jake (Jul 10, 2015)

The first AC game I ever played was Wild World and my first three villagers were Kody, Nan, and Tipper. I still really love all three.


----------



## hollowbunnie (Jul 10, 2015)

It was so long ago all i remember was that there were lions a kangaroos lol


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jul 10, 2015)

I can't remember any besides Coco, because I've reset my town twice.
My originals for this current game that I can remember were Kabuki, Blaire, Chevre, and Pinky.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Jul 10, 2015)

I started off with Wild World and Bree, Deena, and Gaston were my first villagers ever ^o^ Bree was my favorite and now I have her in my New Leaf town!


----------



## monalu11 (Jul 10, 2015)

I had Poeke, Blaire, Boone, Wart Jr, Benedict. I still have Blaire ^_^


----------



## KantoKraze (Jul 10, 2015)

cookie, hamphrey, and violet! <3


----------



## shannenenen (Jul 10, 2015)

Wild World was my first game, and I remember my three starter villagers were Limberg, Peanut, and Blaire. Limberg was an obvious _get out of my town_ but the other two have always stuck with me as two of my favorite villagers. Pecan ultimately beat Blaire out as my favorite snooty squirrel, but I love them both <3 Getting Peanut in my main town has been so nostalgic for me!


----------



## Auri1898 (Jul 10, 2015)

The first game I ever played was the original American version. The villagers I remember having we're Biff, Static, Astrid, and Egbert.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jul 10, 2015)

My first time actually playing AC was actually with NL.
I joined this site shortly after starting because I wanted bells and saw villagers sold for crazy amounts.
I remember I had Freya, Fang, Dotty, Hamlet, Quillson but that's all I remember.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 11, 2015)

I don't remember too well the villagers I had in my first ever Gamecube town, seeing as that was more than 10 years ago  The only ones I remember were Rolf, who used to scare me. And Ava, the cute little chicken


----------



## SecretAgent (Jul 11, 2015)

my first was from my GC town and the only ones I can remember are Bob and Mitzi, I liked both a lot


----------



## Lively (Jul 12, 2015)

Bob was the first one I met ^^


----------



## Ghostly (Jul 12, 2015)

Playing the GCN version again. This time I got lucky along with a nice looking map! Villagers include: Kiki, Olivia, Biskit, Rosie, Rasher and Curly.


----------



## Mayor Fern (Jul 13, 2015)

I can't remember many villagers from my City Folk game cause I didn't play it very often but I remember having Cube and loved him!
In my New Leaf game though my first villagers were bluebear, peaches, clay, samson, and francine!


----------



## Perri (Jul 13, 2015)

Bob for GC and Wild World. I didn't play much GC. Monique for Wild World. Also Ankha. I can only remember cats. >~<

Edit: Wild World: Rasher, Pudge, and Baabara or something.


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 14, 2015)

No. The only one I can remember from my first GC-town is Maple.


----------



## Folia (Jul 14, 2015)

I had Betty, Cesar, and Peanut on the GameCube. RIP to the other two I don't remember.


----------



## JellyLu (Jul 14, 2015)

My first Animal Crossing game was the GameCube version and the only characters I remember were Buck, Stitches, Stella,Tangy, Drift, Chow, Harry, and Friga. I don't remember much from City folk but I know right now I have Ruby, Mallary, Fang, Truffles, and Pinky. For New Leaf my original villagers were Apple, Benjamin, Bruce, Charlise, Clay, Marshal, Sally, Sheldon, and Sylvia :3


----------



## Owen Grady (Jul 15, 2015)

i remember having tangy in the gamecube version but that's about it haha​


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jul 16, 2015)

OK so I had Rowan (I'm so sad that he left.) And Lily AND SHE LEFT WITHOUT ME REALIZING IT. needless to say I'm still looking for them


----------



## Kuroh (Jul 16, 2015)

I had Tom the cat in City Folk and ended up getting him again in New Leaf


----------



## Luckyislucky (Jul 17, 2015)

ACNL was actually my first game and I'm coming up on my one year anniversary of owning it!  Anyway it's sad but I don't think I remember all of my originals. I think everyone starts with 5, and I remember having(?):
-Apple
-Groucho
-Papi
-Rod
-Sydney
 I still have Papi and dang do I miss Groucho </3


----------



## witchy (Jul 17, 2015)

definitely remember having bob, twiggy, and roald in wild world. bob was my favorite and he gave me his picture which was a huge deal to me as a kid ;v;


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 17, 2015)

In ACWW I had:
-Bob
-Coco
-Punchy
-Lolly?
-Tangy?

In ACNL I had: (I had a picture from planting the tree <3)
-Apollo
-Samson
-Lionel
-Sprinkle
-Gladys


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Jul 18, 2015)

My first five ever Animal Crossing Villagers are in New Leaf (im new to the series) and it was way back 2014 when I bought the game for my birthday. But that town was reset since im quite the perfectionst and stopped playing ACNL for a while.

they were:
1. Carmen
2. Tucker
3. Aurora
4. Eloise
5. Bud

This is the reason why I love Carmen because she was soooo cute in that game of mine. So when I started my town last July 1, I was cycling for a good map that when I found one.. it was such a nice feeling that Carmen was there again. Tucker was alaso there but he is leaving now


----------



## Cynicmatic Matt (Jul 19, 2015)

I had Wild World but I don't remember which villagers I had.  It was a while ago when I played it.  I would guess around the age of 11 or so.


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 19, 2015)

I can't actually remember........I think I had Melba in my first CF town and I restarted later on with Peanut, I believe....


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jul 19, 2015)

Pom Pom and Aurora spring to mind... my first game was Wild World, and I remember having those two for sure.


----------



## b0nes (Jul 19, 2015)

I remember having teddy on my old WW game.. I was like 8 years old and I'd talk to him every day, and then one day he's in boxes and I can't convince him to stay. I think I legit cried


----------



## moonford (Jul 19, 2015)

GC: I cant remember much, I think I had Alli and Antonio....


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Jul 19, 2015)

Wild World, with Lobo, Blaire, Sally, Nibbles, Bones, Vesta, Buck, and Gwen! Gwen was always planting flowers for some reason. I could never figure out how to line up with a flower to water it in WW (THANK GOD FOR NL SPARKLIES!!!!!), so everything was gray and dead and then FLOWERS!!!


----------



## starcharmer (Jul 19, 2015)

In Population Growing my starting six were Maple, Pinky, Olivia, Bob, Hank and Buzz! 
Iirc most of them should still be in my town.  Except for Pinky and Hank.
I don't miss the former but the latter left without a trace and I'm still upset about it.


----------



## SRS (Jul 20, 2015)

In City Folk I had Olivia, Lolly, Peewee, Boomer, Kitty, Pinky, Tutu, Broccolo and Buck. I know for certain that Olivia and Boomer were the first two villagers I talked to. For some reason I decided to roleplay a fixation on Olivia's fur so I would send her creepy letters about how nice her fur smelled and I'd write messages on the bulletin board about wanting to touch her fur. But I actually liked Kitty better. Ha.


----------



## Skyberry924 (Jul 20, 2015)

Animal Crossing on the gamecube is the reason I am a gamer today. I played it at my friend's house and that's all I asked for for Christmas that year: A gamecube and Animal Crossing. Joey was one of my first villagers and I always try to get him in every game. I also remember Gaston because my sister and I didn't like him and would send him mean letters


----------



## Leedle-lee (Jul 20, 2015)

My first Animal Crossing was City Folk. I believe my first villagers were Rocco, Bud, Goldie, Bones, and one or two pigs. Wish I remembered the rest, but sadly it was a long time ago. Still, City Folk was great fun for me...

EDIT: Just remembered, I also had Whitney


----------



## Bottles (Jul 20, 2015)

Coco, Bob, and I think it was Tex.. can;t really remember.


----------



## Fuwa (Jul 21, 2015)

Beau


----------



## drizzy (Jul 21, 2015)

I just remember having Becky and Mitzi waaaaay back when hahaha


----------



## Candy83 (Jul 23, 2015)

The first "Animal Crossing" I played was "City Folk." I don't remember it much. I do know that my most immediate neighbor was Mint. I liked her. But, I can't remember the original villagers from "City Folk" in addition to Mint. I remember that, at some point, I had the likes of Lucky and Tabby.


----------



## jiny (Jul 23, 2015)

The first animal crossing I played was city folk, but I was 6 and just fell asleep to the title screen music.. but that doesn't matter right now. 
I'm trying to remember my first grade days. I think they were Mint, Rosie, Clyde, Rolf and Gala. Pretty sure. 
Then wild world but I restarted that town from 2012, when I found WW again laying on my garage floor.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 26, 2015)

Bettina, Buck, Puck, Cheri, and either Mathilda or Curlos in New Leaf.


----------



## stevo97 (Jul 26, 2015)

Rosie rings a bell, and Cesar too. I really miss that Baboom. Possibly Rocco and Tank but after that my memory gets a little too hazy; it's been a good few years. I'm not surprised I don't really remember.


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 26, 2015)

My original New Leaf town started with Clyde, Chevre, Naomi, Chow, and Cobb. The New Leaf town I'm working on right now started with Mitzi, Roscoe, Drift, Apple, and Derwin.


----------



## LadyTruoc (Jul 26, 2015)

Belle, Cupcake, and Piper were my favorites I can remember from AC on GC.


----------



## derezzed (Jul 28, 2015)

The first Animal Crossing game I played was Wild World, and I honestly don't remember what villagers I had with the exception of Kid Cat, because for some reason he always ends up moving into my towns. I still have my WW game cartridge so I could check but I haven't played it in years and I'm scared to see how bad my town looks, lmao.


----------



## ForestSparkle (Jul 28, 2015)

I remember Peanut, Walker and Jay on my WW. Though to be fair I used to reset that game all the time so I have no idea who my very first were. o.o"


----------



## Axethrower (Jul 28, 2015)

The only ones I remember from my first Wild World save are Goldie and Anabelle. Goldie was also the first of my villagers to move.


----------



## queertactics (Jul 28, 2015)

I had Animal Crossing: Wild World first, and I had gotten a used copy from GameCrazy (which was Hollywood Video's game section; but that was in the days where, like. Video stores were even a thing). I remember I had Chevre, Kabuki, Dotty, Ceasar, and Apollo - but that's all I remember. I was like. 12? I think I was like 12. 

I rented Animal Crossing for the Game Cube from the library for a few weeks and I had Big Top and Teddy, and they were fun. Also Apollo!! Which was exciting because I remembered him from Wild World. But I don't remember much besides that.


----------



## Mint (Jul 28, 2015)

I remember having Monique, Frobert, Alice, and Hopper in Animal Crossing Wild World.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 28, 2015)

ACNL was my first game, and my starting villagers were Gladys, Lobo, Boomer, Cousteau, and Puddles. I still have all of them but Cousteau, who left me because of inactivity.


----------



## Llust (Jul 28, 2015)

the only villagers i remember from the beginning are fang, maple and cherri. maple is probably the oldest in the town--i created the file in 2013 and she recently moved out a few days ago


----------



## Wembely (Jul 29, 2015)

Bea was my first villager I liked a lot <3 ;-;


----------



## PHOENIX (Jul 29, 2015)

I remember Boone and Hopper. Man Hopper used to drive me crazy


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 29, 2015)

I never played any of the AC games before New Leaf, so I'll just name my first New Leaf villagers: Bluebear, Wolfgang, Annalise, Frobert and Celia.


----------



## mayor-essy (Jul 30, 2015)

I can't remember that well.. but the only one I do remember is Static when I started playing wild world.. he's probably my first villager ever.


----------



## Candy83 (Jul 31, 2015)

Candy83 said:


> The first "Animal Crossing" I played was "City Folk." I don't remember it much. I do know that my most immediate neighbor was Mint. I liked her. But, I can't remember the original villagers from "City Folk" in addition to Mint. I remember that, at some point, I had the likes of Lucky and Tabby.



I now remember that I had Prince.

I'm thinking I may have had Boomer.

Again?this is the early part of playing "Animal Crossing: City Folk."

I did not play "Animal Crossing: Wild World." I went from "Animal Crossing: City Folk" to "Animal Crossing: New Leaf."


----------



## LadyTruoc (Jul 31, 2015)

Mine was AC on GC and I remember Cupcake, Belle, and Piper.


----------



## Potatoes (Aug 2, 2015)

Apollo and champ


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Aug 4, 2015)

Mine was the GameCube version. Sadly, I only remember having Peaches, Cleo, Maddie, Dizzy and Mitzi.


----------



## creamyy (Aug 4, 2015)

In my first wild world town I had Truffles, Elvis and someone else who I can't remember


----------



## charmi (Aug 4, 2015)

Only recall rosie, she's stinking cute =)


----------



## QueenOfFabulous (Aug 4, 2015)

I can only remember Purrl and Lucy in my first WW town.


----------



## DinaAzz (Aug 4, 2015)

I only remember Margie from my first ever town on ACWW


----------



## beffa (Aug 4, 2015)

i can't remember a single villager from GCAC... or wild world

on city folk i had octavian, peanut and benedict but are they're the only ones i can remember
ijdfnsdfidsjf how annoying i had someone living right next to me on CF but i can't remember who


----------



## cornimer (Aug 4, 2015)

The first AC game I got was Wild World, and it was a used version, so I started in a pre-existing town (tdot) with 8 villagers.  They were:
Jeremiah, Nibbles, Tabby, Apollo, Angus, Rhonda, Samson, and Yuka
And it only took me 15 seconds to remember them all.  8)


----------



## milkyi (Aug 4, 2015)

In New Leaf, I only remember Olivia and Beau.

In the GCN I only remember Olivia.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 4, 2015)

On my WW game, my first three were Kiki, Buck, and Dizzy. I still hold a special place for them in my current towns ;}


----------



## Snowfell (Aug 5, 2015)

On WW I had Kabuki, Nan, Static, and Bluebear. I'm pretty sure Static and Nan were some of my first ever villagers. Anyway those four are still some of my top favourites.


----------



## digikari4691 (Aug 5, 2015)

Aurora was one of my first villagers and I was pretty depressed when she moved away ;_;


----------



## Kattling (Aug 5, 2015)

Oh wow this is taking me back. Gosh. I had Dotty, Bunnie, Roald, Filbert, Stitches, Roscoe, Gaston... that's all I remember, I think. I had Dizzy, Pecan, Tiffany, Agent S, Wolfgang and Caroline at some point too, but I can't remember if any of those were my original ones. I think I was about 10/11 at the time, and I really wanted a town full of bunnies. >w<
Dotty was my first ACNL best friend, I remember that. My sister had Bunnie as one of her originals and had a relationship with her much like mine with Dotty, and paraded her in my face because she knew I liked her, and then was pretty pissed when she moved into my town within my first few days of owning the game. XD


----------



## strawbewwy (Aug 23, 2015)

gamecube version mitizi and kiki


----------



## Bwazey (Aug 25, 2015)

My memory is a bit fuzzy. But I remember Bunnie, Cheif, Rex, Rhoda, Kiki and Jay. They were definitely my besties throughout middle school.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 25, 2015)

I remember they were Lolly, Moe, Pate, Freya, and Drift


----------



## Reineke (Aug 25, 2015)

Woo, nostalgia trip! Um, in the GC version I had *Bob, Octavian, Gruff, Baabara, Punchy, Mitzi, Olivia, Monique, Costeau, Cube,* and a mouse whose name I can't seem to remember. I also remember that my best friend at the time was totally crazy about *Buck* and *Winnie*, which I remember being really funny because she had never shown a particular interest in horses except for in this one instance. Oh, and *Eunice*! Though I think she was in my friend's town.


----------



## zimzi (Aug 25, 2015)

my first game was nl, i remember al and portia.... ( thats all)


----------



## laineybop (Aug 25, 2015)

I took a picture of Old Torretto's first day...


----------



## The Bell Eater (Aug 25, 2015)

I just bought this game so they are Beardo, Kabuki, Celia, Kodi, and Frita


----------



## Kipper_snax (Aug 25, 2015)

I remember having Tank and Bubbles. They still hang out in my shop area. I had wild world ( I believe) a while back but I can't remember who lived there


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 25, 2015)

The only ones I remember were Coco, Emerald, and Ursala.

Coco was the only veteran villager.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Aug 26, 2015)

I haven't been playing AC quite as long as you guys- my first town was in New Leaf ^^; And my first villagers were Punchy, Peanut, Jay, Butch and Sally :3


----------



## Sona (Aug 26, 2015)

New Leaf: Mint, Merengue, Chief, Scoot?, Goldie?
I think


----------



## Ravel (Aug 26, 2015)

My first AC was Wild World and it's a little hard to remember (especially because I really didn't play it a lot) since it has been years, but I'm quite sure I had Marina. Don't really know about the rest of them. A few of my original NL villiagers were Puddles (I was quite sad when she moved out), Francine, Punchy and ... I don't know about the rest. Oh well.


----------



## biker (Aug 28, 2015)

Of course I remember, it was Keaton, Muffy, Poncho, Punches and ...that purple chicken, forgot her name


----------



## celestialprince (Aug 28, 2015)

cube, ricky, mac, gigi, and some others I can't remember


----------



## pup (Aug 28, 2015)

i had tom, portia, biskit, and poppy (i remember being heartbroken when they moved out cuz i was too young to understand the mechanics of the game and why they moved haha)


----------



## mogyay (Aug 28, 2015)

i only really remember monique from ww and bob from the gb version. which is sad i want to remember more. esp since i didn't do anything like reset (unlike now lmao)


----------



## DoctorGrunge (Aug 28, 2015)

Baabara, Tad, Biskit, Rolf, Teddy, Tutu, Derwin, Bill, and Bangle are the only first evers I remember from my gamecube Animal Crossing game and Biskit's now in my New leaf town


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 29, 2015)

rizzo, stinky, peaches, gabi, and benjamin~


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Aug 29, 2015)

From Wild World, my first Animal Crossing game, the only starting villager I remember having is Bree. She moved out before long though, even though I tried to stop her.

I distinctly remember a few other villagers from my WW game. One is Aurora, who I absolutely adored. She stayed in my town for a good while, and gave me her picture. Naturally, I was distraught when she left.

A couple others I remember are Nan, who I quite liked, Peewee, who'd come from my brother's town and Tabby, who'd come from my cousin's town.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 29, 2015)

i remember in AC:GCN i had poncho,alli,bangle and bill


----------



## toadsworthy (Aug 29, 2015)

I can remember all my original gamecube villagers... Olivia, Biskit, Piper, Wolfgang, Axel, and Kiki I actually have a museum exhibit dedicated to them and in honor of Piper who didn't make the later games


----------



## Bjork (Aug 29, 2015)

I honestly have no idea because I got the game for my sister but was too excited and played but then she reset it, so I never really got to interact with them  But in her town, which I still played in, I specifically remember Axel, Cookie, Stitches, Ruby and Elmer. I think Elmer and Ruby were there from the beginning.


----------



## CrisCrossingDimensions (Aug 29, 2015)

Mine were Kid Cat, Gayle, Greta, Papi, and Winnie. All four except Kid Cat moved out without telling me, but I'm going to  try to keep Kid Cat because he's the last of the original 5, and just thinking about it brings a lot of nostalgia. Plus, I want to keep at least someone from the original five.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Aug 29, 2015)

My first game was Wild World and my first villagers were Hopper, Puddles, and Mint. I'm still fond of all three of them, even though I don't have any of them now.


----------



## dorak (Aug 30, 2015)

I played wild world when I was at elementary school, I only rmb I got Stitch as I hate him so much that I want him go so badly, haha! Now I am in uni, I feel old right now.


----------



## lPeachy (Aug 30, 2015)

I remember having Bluebear, Whitney, Aurora, Big Top, and Rocket.
That was good town~


----------



## JessSux (Sep 2, 2015)

AC GC...I remember having Spork, Tangy, and Chevre. Chevre was my best friend. She had a nice house right by the waterfall and an orange tree right outside...ahhh. Spork grossed me out but never moved out. Tangy I wanted to befriend, but just couldn't. I can't recall who else I had, but I'm sure if I looked at a list I would remember.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 3, 2015)

i dont remember my starters 100% but frobert, jitters, peaches, appollo, miranda, tangy and prince have been in my city folk town since very very early days


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 5, 2015)

in my gamecube town I had peanut, butch, bob, freya and roald. I still have a weird attachment to these characters (only cause they're the first villagers ive ever had) so whenever I see them up for auction or something I'll take them no questions asked lol.


----------



## tobiochan (Sep 6, 2015)

City Folk was my first ever AC game, and I remember having mitzi, kid cat, amelia and bones!


----------



## trela_karo (Sep 7, 2015)

My first AC ever was New Leaf few years after release (late to the party) and my 1st villagers that I still have/somehow remember were Chrissy (rabbit), Aurora (penguin), Tammy (cub), Nate (bear), Roscoe (horse), Hippeux (hippo), Bertha (hippo), Hamlet (hamster) and Claudia (tiger), and Wendy (sheep) was 10th. I was kinda "blessed" (sarcasm) with hippos, althought I liked Hipeux


----------



## Toadette (Sep 9, 2015)

My first ever villagers in new leaf were:

Hamphrey
Jitters
Anicotti
Gladys
Naomi!

I still have my original Jitters (I've since restarted my first town)
And I had Hamphrey but lost him to the void...but I got a new one...let's just say he is the same one so I don't cry LOL


----------



## Twisterheart (Sep 14, 2015)

My first villagers from City Folk were Bluebear, Sydney, Broccolo, Jitters, Gloria, and Butch.


----------



## Bwazey (Sep 14, 2015)

In my GameCube version. I remember having Chief, Rex, Bob, Kiki, Rhoda, Bitty, and Chuck.


----------

